# Super Vinci vs. A400 Xtreme



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am planning on buying a new shotgun for this upcoming duck season. I have narrowed it down to the Benelli Super Vinci or the Beretta A400 Xtreme. They both feel nice in my hands when I held and shouldered them. Also both of them seem very easy to brake down for cleaning. I am mainly looking for it to be reliable, hold up well against the salt and last a long time. Any of you all have one or the other or have shot either gun before and have some input? Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Asystolic (Dec 22, 2010)

I haven't used the Vinci, but I have a lot of experience with the SBEII, which is really close to it.

I also have a lot of shooting time with the Browning Maxus.
http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/firearms/detail.asp?fid=024B&cid=011&tid=601

I know you are primarily concerned with shooting ducks, but if you are ever interested in shooting some clay as practice then the Benellis may be a problem for you; they all seem to have big problems cycling the 2 3/4 target loads.

The Maxus on the other hand comes chambered to hold 2 3/4 - 3 1/2, and cycles all the loads in between beautifully.

Benelli's Nova exteriors hold up pretty well against the saltwater (I do all my hunting in the bays) but the SBEII/Vinci etc. styled outside doesn't do near of good as a job at keeping corrosion away.

The Maxus has a rubberized exterior over most of the gun that makes it quite pleasant to hold, but also keeps the inside watertight and fights the salt off real well. Ive used mine on the water for 3 seasons, and Ill be the first to admit im not the best at keeping my guns clean, and ive yet to get a spot of rust anywhere. Buddies who have Benellis who ARE more diligent at cleaning still run into trouble.

Finally the Benellis have a lot more kick than a semi-auto should. Now this isnt too bad when you only fire a few shots a day, but if you plan on doing frequent clay shoots, or if you just have off days like I do (especially when it comes to **** Red Heads) you'll appreciate the much more relaxed recoil of the Maxus.

I know Im trying to sell you something you aren't currently considering, but I wouldnt even bother if I hadnt done all this research on my on beforehand and found even after buying that the Browning just works a whole lot better.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Between those 2, get a camo a400 and you will never look back. They are one of the softest recoil and straight shooting on the market. Very nice and fun to shoot.

I can't comment on the super Vinci, but I have a camo sbeII. I clean it once a year, hunt 20 times a season, and its a machine. I don't mind the recoil while hunting but I can't stand it on the clays course. I use an auto loader (Versamax) for clays. You may want to give it a try. Camo ones are about $450 less than either of the guns mentioned.

Versamax link: http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=244957&start=1260


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Asystolic speaks the truth. Buddie just sold his vinci becuase it would jam with light loads. I have a M2 that will eat anything but i had to paint it this year due to rust.


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

Buy a Benelli you won't regret it.I have personally used my Benelli in salt water for years and never had a minutes trouble, never had any light load not cycle and have no complaints at all on the recoil. I can't imagine brownings recoil system being any better if as good as Benelli, I do like the coating the Maxus, not knocking the gun at all because I have no first hand experience with it. 

I have a buddy that hunts with the Beretta and he has no complaints with it so far, so I would pick the one that fits you the best out of a Benelli or Beretta, I believe I would stay clear of any other brands for waterfowling.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Nuff said!


----------



## 01milburnsc (Aug 16, 2006)

I have never shot either one, but have sat next to many in the blind. I know the A400 is a new gun but every xtrema I have hunted with jammed, unlike the vinci's and sbeII's. I hunt mainly saltwater.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

if you are small framed get a vinci... i love mine, i wont ever buy a new gun


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

the beretta will shoot everything, the benelli is a special purpose waterfowl shotgun. i shoot an xtrema for the simple fact that when i go goose hunting and take my wife, she can shoot my beretta while i shoot the 10 gauge. that wouldnt be the case if it was a benelli, the recoil in her case is too much. i feel the beretta is a more versatile weapon.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

sleepersilverado said:


> Asystolic speaks the truth. Buddie just sold his vinci becuase it would jam with light loads. I have a M2 that will eat anything but i had to paint it this year due to rust.


 hmmmmm never EVER heard of that bud being that I have a super Vinci that has performed flawlessly and have put several thousand rounds through it. Dove loads to 3 1/2 inch 1 1/2 oz loads it goes Boom Boom Boom Everytime. Best investment I ever made. Theres Benelli.... And then way down the line theres everything thing else. To each his own


----------



## justinh (May 21, 2012)

I posted this exact question in a shotgun forum about a week ago. I ended up going w the super vinci. I was leaning to the A400 but the super vinci just shouldered better for me. So thats what i picked up. I read the Benellis have issues with cycling the light loads if they are not broken in properly. I picked up a cheap box of 3" shells and ran those through. After that the 2 3/4 7/8oz loads cycled fine. I did not run abunch of em through it, but the handful that i did were fine. The 3" did have a pretty good little kick to it, but nothing unbearable. I shot the light loads after and was amazed at how little the kick was. Im sure the 3.5" will rock you though. So far i like the SV alot. Its easy to breakdown. They are both good guns, get the one that feels right. 

Justin


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies.. still debating but i think I'm leaning toward the super vinci.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

So the Extremas have a rep of jamming?
I was thinking of buying one as a backup to the SBEII (which I was talented enough to jam). I just don't want to buy something like my buddys' Winchester sx3 which jammed every other shot last season.
I thought the berettas had a good rep?


----------



## Asystolic (Dec 22, 2010)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> Thanks for all the great replies.. still debating but i think I'm leaning toward the super vinci.


I'm telling you man, take a half hour to read everything you can about the Maxus. If you can get your hands on one even better.


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have had my Extreme 2 with kick off since 2007 and put couple 1000 rounds through it dove and duck hunting from fields to saltwater marsh and have not had it jam yet. Clean it at the end of duck season, put it up and start again in September. I shot both the Beretta and the SBII same day with same load with a buddy and the Beretta came home with me.


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a regular Vinci. Love it!


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

gas powered or inertia driven?

ease of cleaning?

lighter gun or heavier gun? this may not be an issue with the A400 but the extremas are heavy as a brick.

answer those questions and you got your gun.

I have a a391 and shoot 2-3/4 without an issue but i need high speed loads cause I suck at leading. I love my berettas but I am anal about cleaning and the gas system gets a bit old to clean time and time again. I would like to get a benelli one day for duck hunting just so I won't be fighting that ***** gas system when I clean my gun. Right now, I will just stick with my simple 870. I guess I am just used to the ease of cleaning a pump shotgun, which is awesome given the abuse I give it each day in the blind.


----------



## clchristian3 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have an extrema 2 and have never had 1 jam. I hunt a lot in all conditions and it will eat any shell I put in it. My old SBE2 was junk compared to my extrema2 and my understanding is the a400 is way better than the extrema2. Also Beretta owns Benelli so I doubt there going to produce a gun that's not as good as a company they own. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bigmike76 (Aug 26, 2013)

Its a chevy vs ford argument

I went with the a400, and absolutely love it. I will not say its better then the vinci - it was juts more of a personal preference.

What i like about the a400 
1. For a gas gun, it is super easy to dissasemble and clean. i hunt mucky saltwater - and like to clean/oil it after the weekend. A half turn on the forend cap, slide the forearm off, pull the barrel out, and take out the charging handle, and its almsot all the way broken down - at least enough for a light clean
2. Recoil - There is hardly any recoil. I generally shoot 3" shells, but wouldnt think twice about loading 3.5" shells on a goose hunt.
3. The "aquatech" or whatever they call is coating on the internals was a selling point. i have only had it for 6 months or so, but there is no rust to speak off. I always buy a wrapped gun, therefore the internals only really rust for the most part - but they say this aquatech stuff will help that
4. It was a known for me - i have a buddy with one he got last year - and he hasnt had problems. i didnt know anyone with a vinci - therefore, i went with what i knew and liked. I had another enelli gun for 5 years - the super nova, and it has done awesome by me - so again, it wasnt anything negative aout the vinci, or benelli, i was just more impressed and confident with the a400.

to each his own.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Big vote for the A400 here!

I LOVED my Winchester Super X2's and then X3's, was happy and not in the market for a new duck gun at all. Last year I was lucky enough to participate in a charity sporting clays tournament for which my company was a major sponsor and as part of our sponsorship gift package all 5 team members got camo wrapped A400 Extremes. I stuck with my X3 for the first half of last season and then decided to try out the A400 and have never looked back. It's better balanced, shoulders better, 'feels' better and the gas kickoff recoil reduction system is amazing. Even with 3.5"s you feel little to no recoil. A buddy was borrowing my X3 on Sunday and we switched halfway through the hunt because he wanted to try the A400, after shooting 3.5"s out of the A400 most of the morning when I switched to the X3 it felt like I was getting kicked in the shoulder by a mule. They are both great guns, the Beretta is just a little bit better.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Y'all realize this thread is over a year old right?


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

perchjerk said:


> Y'all realize this thread is over a year old right?


Maybe he is still trying to make a decision!!!! Lol


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

He's already two weeks into the season. Better make one quick. Hah!


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

have friends that have benelli's and they are good, but i have seen them jam on weaker loads. that said, just bought an a400 last spring, simply because i have a berreta 390 that has never given me a wit of trouble and did some research on the a400 and thought what the hell.... i've put about 400 rounds through it and it is the best shotgun ive ever owned, and i currently own seven. i spent one afternoon and shot it over 150 times in about an hour - no soreness, it's recoil system is absolutely the best. buy it and relish!!! got mine at a shop in College Station, they shipped it to a local pawn shop that was licensed in Houston, paid them $25 and saved about $250 over local prices... sweet deal, and relatively painless.


----------

